# where's waldo....



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

The river fishin is back in full swing for the most part............................................WHERE THE HECK IS OSG????


....I'm going through withdrawals not seein your threads osg!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I heard that he got banned. Something about some pictures he posted in the Vermilion Hawg Fest forum.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

im not sure if youre serious DO....what would osg post that could possibly get him banned??


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone check his bio? It will tell you if he's banned or not. I cannot do it from my phone though....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

His account through his profile has not been banned, his last activity was on 7/12/13... maybe just busy.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Flathead King 06 said:


> His account through his profile has not been banned, his last activity was on 7/12/13... maybe just busy.


It takes a few weeks to show up on the account. He was banned on July 12, 2013 for an OGF rules and policies violation. His account maybe reactivated over a certain amount of time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Frogman got him.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Matulemj said:


> It takes a few weeks to show up on the account. He was banned on July 12, 2013 for an OGF rules and policies violation. His account maybe reactivated over a certain amount of time.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wow... OSG must have really laid it on thick to get banned. Hopefully after his hiatus he will return with a few stories to share.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

OSG drank a liter of strawberry Boone's Farm and went off on a profanity-laden tirade about how tubes are overrated and rebel craws don't imitate real craws. You could tell it had been building up for awhile.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

In Dandrews post about his new 'toon OSG said he'd be away shark noodling for a while so I'd say he went to a beach somewhere


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Fisherfourlife said:


> In Dandrews post about his new 'toon OSG said he'd be away shark noodling for a while so I'd say he went to a beach somewhere
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


He got banned


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I hate the fact that he's banned, but it makes me feel a little better to know what happened. I PM'd him a while ago and he never got back to me, so I thought maybe he was upset with me about something.  Sounds silly, I know, but he never failed to get back to me in the past. Hopefully he won't be gone for too long.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Fisherfourlife said:


> In Dandrews post about his new 'toon OSG said he'd be away shark noodling for a while so I'd say he went to a beach somewhere


Yeah, I heard he made that up to save face. Kinda' like when Michael Jordan quit basketball for a year to play minor league baseball.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

deltaoscar said:


> Yeah, I heard he made that up to save face. Kinda' like when Michael Jordan quit basketball for a year to play minor league baseball.


yeah its true, I heard the same thing


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

deltaoscar said:


> I heard that he got banned. Something about some pictures he posted in the Vermilion Hawg Fest forum.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> I heard that he got banned. Something about some pictures he posted in the Vermilion Hawg Fest forum.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


He didn&#8217;t quite understand what they meant by Vermilion Hawg Fest; apparently there&#8217;s more than one interpretation of the term Vermilion Hawg.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

montagc said:


> I get the feeling this is the biggest troll thread ever...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


..I hope not..I didn't mean to start anything negative here... I just miss seeing posts from the master.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

You know, rules and bi-laws are in place for us all. There can be exceptions for no one. 
Just ask Mike McConnell, Eddie Fingers & Quetico Mike.
Look, I miss the guys posts too but it's times like these that remind us that we need to walk the line sometimes.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Legit. Not forever, temporarily. Probably at least for a few months.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Co-Angler has started a petition through PMs to send to the powers that be to let him come back. If you haven't gotten it yet, contact him and he'll get it to you.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

montagc said:


> So he was really banned? Like permanently? I thought this was all a gag since most of the posters seem to be his buddies.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah he's banned 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

You can subscribe to his blog here...

http://www.stevenoutside.blogspot.com/

Hopefully he'll want to come back here whenever his ban is lifted.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anybody know if he knows he's banned?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

co-angler said:


> Does anybody know if he knows he's banned?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was wondering the same thing. I hope not.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Seriously? What could he have possibly done to get banned? Someone got a link?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

This is sad to hear. There are a handfull of people who MAKE the southwest forum here on ogf. His posts were certainly some of the best on here....no offense to anyone else. That man could tell a story. 

Maybe we will see an oldernotsostinkyguy emerge. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Bunch of wierdos....

I told ya I was going shark noodling. You can read about it in the out of state threads. Just call me old stumpy guy from now on...


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Bunch of wierdos....
> 
> I told ya I was going shark noodling. You can read about it in the out of state threads. Just call me old stumpy guy from now on...


beat me to it I was about to post a sighting in the out of state forum


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like I fell for that one.....lol. good to see your still sharing your adventures osg.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I was about to get banned on purpose in protest. Last time I listen to you guys!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Well...I mean, you guys should know better by now 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Bunch of wierdos....


lol...that's great.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Whaaaat? Fisherman are fibbing? Say it isn't so.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Aww man he's back??? And I thought my days of getting picked on were over...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I myself am terribly disappointed in deltaoscar. Spreading such rhetoric....



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

co-angler said:


> I myself am terribly disappointed in deltaoscar. Spreading such rhetoric....
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ever since he and Dandrews had that little run in with the TSA at the Vermilion Hawg Fest he's been running wild. That Dandrews guy is corrupting him.
Thank goodness we have guys like you Co-angler that are above such shenanagans. Maybe you can be a positive influence in his life...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Ever since he and Dandrews had that little run in with the TSA at the Vermilion Hawg Fest he's been running wild.


Those TSA guys have NO sense of humor Sheesh!!!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't think they have ever had any one go thru security wearing nothing but waders before.


----------

